
Facebook employees busted leaving 5-star reviews for Portal on Amazon - amaccuish
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/17/18186990/facebook-portal-amazon-reviews-fake-employee-5-star-astroturfing
======
pavel_lishin
Honestly seems like these guys weren't aware of Amazon's rule about not
reviewing your employer's products. Three reviews out of a 100 (granted, could
be more) doesn't seem like a concerted shady marketing push.

------
ct0
I'm sure they aren't directly related to the production of the product, as it
looks like the reviewer is an event coordinator, but there is something to be
said about the sheer volume of FB now. An employer may be so big that an
employee doens't even realize hes leaving his review for a product that FB
owns, or does he?

------
adetrest
Every other seller is doing it for their own products on Amazon though, it
seems to be the only way to move your junk efficiently on Amazon these days.
Amazon is happy either way because more raw sales look better in their
reports, and the cost of returns are on the seller anyway.

